# Azoo Galaxy Light



## Geo (May 30, 2003)

It sounds like the bulb might be burned out or defective. I would look into replacing the bulb, and going from there. Most florescent lights flash and flicker w/o much light when they are done with their life, so you might be experiencing this.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

It should be burning pretty brightly. My LFS has a small open top tank and they are growing plants with the same light. Believe it or not they are charging $35 for that light. The replacement bulbs are $9.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Hello Renske! Welcome to the board!

The light should not flicker. It could be the bulb, it could be the fixture itself. I would bring the fixture to the LFS and see what they have to say. You might be able to put a new bulb in the fixture right at the shop and check it then and there. if the light is fine then great! If the bulb still flickers, it could be the fixture, and you can decide whether of not to fix the fixture without dropping $13 on a bulb you don't need.

Mike


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

If you are in Holland, your electricity is 220v.

Running a 115v light on 220v might cause some problems...


----------



## Renske (Sep 19, 2004)

thanx for all the answers!
I checked the box of the lamp, and is says that it's for 220 v. so I don't think that that's the problem
it looks a lot like a TL-lamp which is almost defect, I got the receit from the store where my friend bought it, so I will go back to that store and ask for a new lamp, or to fix mine
it costs 29.95 Euro here in Holland, I've seen the same light in Belgium for 19.95 euro, for this money would I expect something that works a lot better, but I think the shop will give me a new one( I hope!)


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm posting this here so people searching for Azoo Galaxy lights will definitely be able to find it. 

Aquarium Connection for some reason sells the red light for half the price of the other colors, only 15.00. I was planning on painting mine black, so the color didn't matter anyway. They also sell the replacement bulbs if you want to be able to toss a few in the box without paying shipping to another company.

I just received mine. Got everything I ordered, on time, and the $15.00 price was apparently not an error because it's listed on my invoice. The replacement lights are $7.99

The light, the extra bulb and the shipping totalled less than $28.

Don't know if this is a limited time thing until inventory clears or what.

For those of you that, like me, had seen pics of these things when they are on, it looks like there are little holes in the top of the cover where light passes out the top. I thought these were vent holes. Well, after turning mine on I realized they are not vent holes. The cover is solid plastic and the holes where light comes out are actually holes in the metal reflector. I suppose it's a gimmick to make the light a "galaxy" light with all those little "stars". I dunno. But the point is that if you want to line the top of the reflector with tape, or if you are planning on painting the cover, then this light bleeding should no longer occur. 

Didn't want anyone to think there were permanent holes up there in case that mattered to you.

Good luck.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

I received two more galaxy lights today and have to say that the quality is poor.

All three give off very obviously different colors of light even though all the bulbs say 7200k. One was missing a screw and there was rust around the hole like the light had been used. The other the wiring is done weird, like it was damaged and repaired. All three have the same cheap, unpolished reflector making one of these 13w lights too dim even for my 1 gallon nano. The AC adapters are different sizes...just really shoddy, pieced together stuff.

Not at all worth the usual $30 price tag. I'd value them at about $7 each, new. 

I am no longer recommending these lights to anyone for any reason. Just wanted to make sure you guys knew what my experience with them has been.

I bought these three from Aquarium Connection and will be working with them to receive a refund. Really disappointed guys, seeing as how their mounting method would have been ideal for stylish nanos. It's a shame the price doesn't reflect the quality,

This is all based on my own personal experience comparing three different units..


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

*AZOO US Contact details*

I was in a local mall and saw an AZOO mall cart...nice little betta tanks they have.

When I asked if they had a showroom I was told I could goto the warehouse, which just happens to be not too far from me.

I might go check it out one day soon.

But, in relation to this post...I have some other details that I don't see on their website that may help if someone wants to question them on the quality control.

From business card I was handed at the stand:
AZOO "The Aqua Leader of new age"

Water World City Group
140 Ethel Rd. West, Unit I
Piscataway, NJ 08854
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.azooaqua.com
Chiang Young
Tel: 732-248-9958
Fax: 732-248-7978


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

There is a possibility that my experiences may be vendor-specific. If anyone else has owned a galaxy light, especially if you've owned more than one, please chime in. It's possible I'm being sent refurbs. I won't know until I get a response from the vendor.

And thanks for the info jhoetzl.

Man, I wouldn't be able to imagine paying $90 for the three lights I got. This vendor sells the red ones (much more like hot pink) for $15 and all the other ones for $30. There's no mention of damage or repair or refurb or anything so I assumed it was an unpopular color (probably limited to girls). I was planning on painting the housing so color didn't matter. 

Now I'm wondering.


----------



## random_alias (Jun 28, 2005)

This is the back of the reflector. I'm showing the back because I had already painted the underside white before taking this photo. The underside is just as dull and useless as the backside.










I painted the underside with a flat white paint and I think it has really helped increase the brightness of the light.

I used that Krylon spraypaint that is made to bond to plastic, black satin. I had to give the housing several coats on the underside to block out all the light that normally bleeds through the pink transparent plastic. I then gave the top of the housing 2 coats. This picture is blurry and pixellated. The light is actually very deep black and the color is very even. This spraypaint seems to work well.










I am still letting the paint dry and have not had the chance to test it for long term endurance when exposed to the heat of the lights.

With a little work, these lights can actually turn out to be pretty sweet.


----------



## Navaros (Aug 19, 2005)

Excellent mod job! That looks great. And jhoetzi, thanks for that info, I should head over there and check it out too. and I can pick up a galaxy light while I'm there too! Although, it is a bit of a drive. :icon_roll What mall do they have a stand at? Are the prices any cheaper than retail stores?


----------



## markstr (Jul 5, 2003)

Looks very nice!! I like the Black which seems to blend good overall as well..
I just thought of this: I have a partial sheet of "Mylar" which I obtained at
my local hydroponics store, think that's what it is. I might try to cut/shape
it to the same as the original. Seems pretty easy and just drill the holes the
same configuration..


----------

